# The True Rivalry: Spurs vs. Lakers



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Here we go boys! This series was bound to happen eventually, but I'm still extremely excited about this series. This series doesn't have the childish trash talking like the Lakers/Kings rivalry, but these two teams seem to meet every year in the playoffs when it matters the most. Plus, these are the only two teams who have won championships in the post-Bulls dynasty era, so the pressure is mounting. Another thing that makes this the real rivalry of the NBA is that both teams seem to knock each other out every year in the playoffs, and it's gonna happen again obviously.



I can't wait for this; Not really because I want to send the Lakers packing, but mostly because both teams seem to play flat-out good basketball against each other. It's always among the most interesting games to watch, and after what happened last year and in the offseason, the stakes are even higher.If you can't appreciate the Spurs/Lakers rivalry, then you aren't a true NBA fan.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Spurs/Lakers basketball is the best basketball you can get and a very big, ever growing rivalry. You can bet on some trash talk in this series from both sides, yes even the Spurs. This is gonna be a very intersting series and will most likely go to 6 or 7 games(hopefully in the Spurs favor ). Shaq vs Timmy, Kobe vs BBowen AND Parker vs Payton. Add the old guys in there(Malone and Willis) and your bound to have a fight somewhere. Who wants to bet that by game 3 Kobe will be complaining about Bruce's "cheap defense"?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

spurs in 5


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> Spurs/Lakers basketball is the best basketball you can get and a very big, ever growing rivalry. You can bet on some trash talk in this series from both sides, yes even the Spurs. This is gonna be a very intersting series and will most likely go to 6 or 7 games(hopefully in the Spurs favor ). Shaq vs Timmy, Kobe vs BBowen AND Parker vs Payton. Add the old guys in there(Malone and Willis) and your bound to have a fight somewhere. Who wants to bet that by game 3 Kobe will be complaining about Bruce's "cheap defense"?




I don't ever recall Kobe whining about Bowen's defense, but I wouldn't too surprised if he did. 


However, Kobe is usually respectful to Bowen with what he says in the media, unlike the other "Superstars" such as Vince "Half-healthy, Half-injured" Carter, "Pretty Boy" Ray Allen, and Michael "I have no moves other than a fade-away" Finley. 



I used to despise Kobe Bryant with a passion, but he is very respectable compared to the cry-babies above.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Yeah I know he hasnt yet complained about Bowen's defense but I have a feeling he is gonna crack sometime soon. He is a very respectable person and i agree good to the media and not a whiner like ray ray.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> Yeah I know he hasnt yet complained about Bowen's defense but I have a feeling he is gonna crack sometime soon. He is a very respectable person and i agree good to the media and not a whiner like ray ray.


That´s probably because he´s a winner, instead of Allen who played when the Bucks had a great team and won just experience.

It´ll a tough match guys, but I believe!

Spurs in 6 just like last year!

W/W/L/L/W/W


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh please, what makes you think texan Kobe will whine about Bowen's defence? Because everyone has?

I'm not sure if any of you followed last playoff series. Kobe was asked Bowen's defence by Jim Gray; and Kobe said "He's a good defender"

And KoKo, you're right on the money. If weren't a Laker, I'd have been Spur. Just a note here, that you guys have been one of the class ballclub, and definitely a role model for other NBA teams. I don't understand why NBA and media hype about Kings-Lakers game and not Spurs-Lakers. This is going to be a great series; and this will be Spurs first time to defend its crown against Lakeshow. As John Kerry would say..._BRING IT ON!_

Let's Go LAKERS! :headbang:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I couldn't more with you Lynx. Good post. :yes:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

What makes you think he won't whine? If he starts struggling under bowne and the lakers get down a couple games then isnt it obvious and easy for kobe blame it on cheap play by bowen? kobe has always been one to complain to the media if he has a problem and always looks for the easy way out

yeah i followed last series and jus cuz he siad one thing then doesnt mean he cant change his mind does it? think about it smarty. this an intense and growing rivalry and the trash talking will be intensified from last year


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

hmmm Kobe's shooting percentage has been down against Bowen, sometimes, he didn't get the call as well, but he never whined in the media.

So, if you look at the past(2 years or so), Kobe hasn't whined. And what kind of complain Kobe talked about in the media? Is it related to ref? I doubt that!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

kobe does whine alot to the media but not about reffin decisions. i think it is a possibility he will whine about bownes defense but then again he could not. kobe is very respected in my mind and one of the few superstars that understand good defense can trump good offense


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> ... This series doesn't have the childish trash talking like the Lakers/Kings rivalry


I'm sure that you've already read about Phil Jackson basically calling San Antonio a "hick town." He's already started his little psychological games that will have no impact on the Spurs. Those little jabs that Jackson takes are childish, if you ask me. 

But you're right, this will be a great series. I think the Spurs will win in 5 or 6 games, but each game will be somewhat close, except for one blow-out for San Antonio.

I can't wait to watch Ginobili and Parker drive down the lane against Shaq again!! 

Matt


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: The True Rivalry: Spurs vs. Lakers*



> Originally posted by <b>mvblair</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you've already read about Phil Jackson basically calling San Antonio a "hick town." He's already started his little psychological games that will have no impact on the Spurs. Those little jabs that Jackson takes are childish, if you ask me.
> ...





Whoops, I'm sorry, I guess I just assumed that Phil Jackson would actually shut his mouth and not be a punk for once. My bad, I'm foolish for mentioning that this rivalry doesn't include childish trash talk, because that's what Jackson is all about.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

This series will determine the title again I think.

I thought it'd be 6 games, but now i think it will go to 7


----------



## zoltan! (Apr 28, 2004)

I say this awesome series will go to 5 games. i also think that this is the REAL finals in the NBA


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>zoltan!</b>!
> I say this awesome series will go to 5 games. i also think that this is the REAL finals in the NBA



Well, that might be right, but there is no reason to overlook Sacramento/Minnesota, because they have the talent to win it all as well. Plus, let's not forget Indiana and Detroit, who are very similar to the Spurs in their styles of play.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>zoltan!</b>!
> I say this awesome series will go to 5 games. i also think that this is the REAL finals in the NBA


Heh if it only goes five games, is it <i>really</i> an awesome series for anyone but Spurs fans?


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: The True Rivalry: Spurs vs. Lakers*



> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always keep your words soft and swet, just in case you have to eat them.

If you can't be kind, at least have the decency to be vague.


----------



## zoltan! (Apr 28, 2004)

i watched todays game, and the lakers played some awesome basketball. the spurs just didnt match them in intensity. the lakers came out feeling the need to prove themselves, and they did it. i predict the next game will be decided by less than 5 points. i still think we will win the next 2 games, because in this game we shot 30 summthin percent to the lakers 60 summthin percent., and we still lost by 25  if it was the lakers vs kings or summthin, that wuld have been like a 40 point game. i think these are 2 of the 3 greatest teams in the NBA right now (the other one being the Pistons) and whoever wins this is going to be the champions. these 2 teams have won all of the championships in the past 5 years.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The True Rivalry: Spurs vs. Lakers*



> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Always keep your words soft and swet, just in case you have to eat them.
> ...




Blah blah blah.



I tend not to read posts of people who come into opposing teams forums to spray negativity on the rest of us. 


Consider yourself the first person on my ignore list.


----------

